# Our(horseforum members) group story



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Kinda stupid but I was thinking it would be cool if we had a community story. Like, One person writes however much and then whoever else feels like posting carries the story on. Who knows, it could be like different peoples journal or everyone is writing about the same people? Your choice. If you think this is a good idea say so and if not then ok. Who wants to start?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

One blustery day on the horseforum there were members trying to catch the tasty carrots that float around, all the while Farmpony was snatching them away with her snarling laugh! Free_sprtd was at a riding lesson when all this was going down and couldn't help save them, although she probably would have stole some too if she had enough chances.....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Little did Free_sprtd know, Farmpony had been endowed with a gift, it was a thirst rather, for juicy prime carrots. The kind that were hunted and trapped by those who practiced such things as "natural carrot training". They kept these carrots in damp holes in the ground with soil bought from a local gardening store. Lights were shined on them from high ceilings and the air surrounding them was moist and damp. Sweet bunnies stared in at these miserable carrots that were stored in these lighted tombs. Farmpony made it her mission to save these carrots from the unsuspecting Spyders and smrobs. They had no right to hoard such pretty little juicy sweet tasting carrots!


----------

